# انتا موهوب وعندك اختراعات وتصميمات ادخل وشارك في اكبر فريق عربي للاختراع



## SUP060 (31 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اهلا بكل زوار المنتدي في الاول طبعا 
وانا عاوز اوجه نداء الي كل من يريد ان يسمع النداء وكل من يري انه عنده موهبة في عالم التصميم والاختراعات 
بان نشترك كلنا مع بعضنا ونكون فريق كبير نحصد به الجوائز ولا نجعلها في ايدي الغرب وحدهم فهل من مشارك ياهل العلم لبوا الندا انه نداء عظيم لو تعلمون نحن نخدم الاسلام وقد قال رسول الله من سللك طريقا يلتمس فيهعلم فهوفي سبيل الله صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 
*****ي هوsup060***********


----------



## justice (16 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى مشكور على هذة الفكرة .. ولكننى اعتقد انه من الممكن عرضها فى منتدى الابحاث والدراسات .. وكم اسعدنى حبك وغيرتك على الاسلام وخدمتة عن طريق العلم الذى نمتلكه يا اخى


----------



## صبري النجار (27 سبتمبر 2006)

SUP060 قال:


> وانا عاوز اوجه نداء
> بان نشترك كلنا مع بعضنا ونكون فريق كبير
> ياهل العلم لبوا الندا
> *****ي هوsup060***********



أخي الكريم SUP060
بارك الله فيك وفي حسن نيتك ومبادرتك الطيبة.
ولكننا مادمنا في ملتقي تعريبِ الهندسةِ ، فلما لا نحافظ على عربيتنا ؟
هل تقبل تعبيراً عامياً دارجاً مثل: _*(انا عاوز)*_ في ملتقى علميٍّ؟
أم مِنَ الأولى أن نقولَ : أريدُ أن أُوجِهَ نداءاً ؟

وهل يصح أن يكون عنوان الموضوع _*" انتا موهوب"*_ ؟ ومتى عرف لسان الضاد كلمة _*" انتا "*_ ؟
أرجو من كل الإخوة في الملتقى أن يُنحوا العاميات الدارجة جانباً عند الكتابة، لنرتقي بلغتنا إن كنا حريصين على استعمالها والمحافظةِ عليها وتوليد المصطلحات الجديدة بها.
كذلك نص كلام نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يترك للذاكرة والإجتهاد، فرجائي الأخوي تدقيق النص - مشكوراً - قبل نشرهِ. 
والله الموفق
صبري النجار


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي صبري النجار لا تنسي ان الامه العربيه بها ديانات كيثره
ويوجد بها علماء ونوابغ وشواذ كثر ............................
بالله عليكم لا تنسونا ...............................................
وشكرا


----------



## mazan (13 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعه الخير انا عضو صغير بس الحمد لله على نعمه العقل اود اولا ان اوضح لاخى ريمون شى الدين لله والوطن للجميع ومشكور على المشركه الجميله وتر انت معنا انشاء الله 
اما عن الخ الكريم صبر النجار تر انت احبط الرجال فى بدايه طريقه اما عن التعليق فهوا جميل وانا معاكم يا رجال


----------



## mazan (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بس ناقص حاجه صغيره احنا ما نعرف بعض انا عندى اقطراح جميل 
ممكن كل واحد منا يعمل اميل خاص يكون فيه المشتركين فى هذا الموضوع بس ويعرضوه فى المشاركه بتاعته حتى نتعرف على بعض


----------



## م المصري (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الزميل ريمون عدلي 
اعتقد ان المشرف لم يعترض علي اشتراك اخواننا العرب من ابناء الديانات الاخري بل كل اعتراضه علي ركاكة اللغه العربية و اعتقد بما انك عربي يجب ان تتكلم اللغه العربيه كما يجب مثل المسلم الذي يعيش في بريطانيا يجب عليه ان يتكلم اللغه الانجليزيه كما يجب , و عموما اهلا بك و بأي عربي غير مسلم معنا في اي نشاط يرتقي بامتنا العربيه الي عنان السماء و انت أخونا شئنا ام أبينا و نحن كمسلمين مؤمورين بعدم الاسائة الي اي من اخواننا اهل الذمه "غير المسلمين" و لهم كل الحقوق و عليه كل الالتزامات , اهلا بك و لا تفهم المشرف صبري النجار خطأ


----------



## ريمون عدلي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخوتي الكرام
ولكم مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## حسن هادي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

عسى ان تلبى دعوتك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الدعوي ليست كلام او خنجر يغرز من الخلف؟انها حب وكرامه وشهامه واحترام من طرفين اكرر من طرفين
وشكرا


----------



## قدري موصللي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## stiha (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اشارككم الرأى فاسمحولى
اولا يجب وضع اساسيات وقواعد لمثل هذا المشروع
ثانيا لابد من اعضاء واداره للمشروع
ثالثا لابد من التخصصيه فى المجالات
الهندسه الكهربيه الميكانيكيه المدنيه الخ
رابعا لابد من تكوين مجموعات تحت المجموعه الام على حسب التخصص
وفيه اشياء اخرى كثيره لكن اختصر فاقول
المهم الان ان نبدأ
اى عضو فعال يضع القواعد والمواعيد للبدء ثم بعدها كل شىء سيتم بالتدريج
اسال الله ان ينصر امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
ويلزمها كلمة التقوى ويجعلنا جندا من جنوده لنصر دينه
اللهم خذ من دمى يارب حتى ترضى
اللهم احشرنى من حواصل الطير وبطون السباع


----------



## مهندس ايمن نافع (13 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## رايفن (8 مارس 2007)

شباب اذا عن نفسي انا احب اصنع الربورتات مره فنان فيها ولو تبغو صور اعطيتكم


----------



## jehad1961 (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الإخوة الكرام : اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع طرح في قسم اخر من المنتدى ارجو تجميع الجهود 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46411
السلام عليكم


----------

